# Testing my latest OS.



## Son_of_Perdition (Jul 6, 2016)

'Lead a horse to water...'


----------



## bodumene (Jul 9, 2016)

Hi, Son...  What IS your latest OS?

Mine is Raspbian.  (See my other post.)

Incidentally, to those who asked, "distro" = distribution.  It is a version of a particular operating system, generally Linux.


----------



## tnthomas (Jul 9, 2016)

bodumene said:


> Hi, Son...  What IS your latest OS?
> 
> Mine is Raspbian.  (See my other post.)
> 
> Incidentally, to those who asked, "distro" = distribution.  It is a version of a particular operating system, generally Linux.



Ah, I just replied to your other post,  how do you like Raspbian?    Debian is my OS of choice...

@S_o_P, so how's your OS testing, didn't catch alot of detail in your post....


----------

